# Beretta 92 compact type L. IWB holster.



## Nick9mm (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows of a good IWB holster for the 92L Compact. I have one on order from Don Hume, but i have to wait like 3-4 months for it. I really want to CC this gun, but everytime i try and get a holster, its for a full size 92.. The compact 92 fits in the holster, but the holster is still a little long... Any ideas?


----------

